# Bank Holiday Rip Off!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Why is it that nearly all sites up and down the length of the UK, Jack up the prices for the B/H weekend?

If the brochure says the site fee is for,.. let's say £11.00 per night, why then does it jump to £14.00 cos it's a bloody Bank holiday :twisted: .

Then, the best part of it is MINIMUM 3NTS BOOKING..what's that all about 8O 8O :?: 

Xmas and New year fair do's,...but May! ..Give over..

Gonna stop at home and miss all the traffic jams,... I'm going to have a lie down now..........rant over.

M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It's a matter of supply and demand. I agree it's a rip-off. That's why we go out of peak times. Much cheaper if we are actually booking onto a campsite.


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE:Why is it that nearly all sites up and down the length of the UK, Jack up the prices for the B/H weekend? 



You sound suprised! This is the wonderful UK, either get used to it or go elswhere :lol: Go off the beaten track and wild camp that'll show em 8) and don't use their facilities ever again, never :lol: :lol: 
I'm always happy to be ripped off (ouch, I can't get my tongue from my cheek)

Crackpot.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Not just UK everywhere 

at peak periods they will always see what the market will take and then charge it.


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

It's easy to sort out all these 'rip off' problems; if we ALL (in the whole of the UK) refused to pay these prices, the perpetrators would have to reduce their prices or go bust !

Same with fuel costs etc.

Chris


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Prices are high....but you try waiting til now to book a place!!!

All fully booked. Or so I'm told.

We'll be wild camping again.

Lyn


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hey

Come on you lot , its not a rip off at all, just supply and demand. There are some sites that do overcharge at all times but for a site to put its prices up by a reasonable amount at Bank holidays is OK as far as I am concerned. If they really are overcharging for the service they give just do not stay there, find one that gives good value for money, be it a CL for a fiver or an all singing and dancing holiday park for £25 a night

As for only taking 3 night bookings , what would you do if you were the site owner ...fill up with 1 night motorhomers on Saturday or Sunday and cock up the whole weekend? Most sites allocate several pitches for one nighters and then the rest ( the majority) have to be 3 nights or more.
Bank holidays are harvest time for sites ...they have to "make hay while the sun shines" ( joke, poor one at that).

To service a holiday park at the bank holidays just costs more than at other times, what do you suggest, pay the workers the same as an ordinary day? and if they work on the bank holiday so that you can have your holiday time away they deserve the extra overtime pay and a day off in lieu....I can just see you complainers working on a bank holiday for no extra!

I know I will get shot down in flames but so be it .....get real.


Mike


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

My husband *does *work _some_ bank holidays for no extra money or time off...on the buses. Thats why we can't book ahead.

And I still think most campsites could give staff time off without closing down and overcharging for the campers who only need a place to park.

Lyn


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

phoenix said:


> My husband *does *work _some_ bank holidays for no extra money or time off...on the buses. Lyn


Because he works for no extra pay or time off does not make it right....and I would have thought that you would be the first to notice that.

Mike

P.s. No I'm not an ex shopsteward, I am an ex good employer


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*May Day Weekend*

All the more reason to support your local or other DA's for cheaper camping at peak times. Very rarely booked up and for most booking is not always necessary.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: May Day Weekend*



TomDooley Julie said:


> All the more reason to support your local or other DA's for cheaper camping at peak times. Very rarely booked up and for most booking is not always necessary.


Hi TD Julie

Couldn't agree more, C&CC DA's run gatherings all over the country at Bank Holidays and other weekends as do the Motorcaravanners Club. I belong to both and we go to many rallies. The best thing about them is the generally friendly welcome and not having to book in advance (mostly).

Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Mike here. These sites are businesses, and exist solely to make money - no other reason. If they can get away with charging 'x' amount for a BanK Holiday weekend, then they will - to make money.

Don't stay there on Bank Holidays, that's the answer, and if enough of us did that, they wouldn't be charging so much!

Barry


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

After leaving the decision to go to North Wales at Easter to the last minute, the only option left to us was a site saying minimum 4 nights and they were full, but we could park in their late night arrivals area for £20 a night 8O 8O 8O 

Decided to wild camp............. 8) had a great time and total cost only £5.50

Rachel


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That's the way to go rojamr. Go Wild Camping.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Been trying to book a site for the Bank Holiday weekend in the lakes
but left it to late.Most are booked well in advance and at a Higher pitch
fee than a normal weekend,so the prices dont worry most people.Managed to get a site £17 a night for the Sat 21st and Sun 22nd and then we are stopping in cl sites as we move to the east coast for the bank holiday weekend.
My wife was quoted £26 a night at one site so im happy at £17


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O How Much Bauldy? That's 2 weeks shopping in Spain. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, it is very much appreciated  
I'm one of the unfortunate ones that falls into the 'self employed so bank holidays don't count' brigade  so your minimum 3 niters are of no use to me.
I own a taxi business, and Bank holidays are a busy time, We have to ensure that there are cars and drivers available to cover the holidays, but we don't charge our customers a different rate because it's a Bank Holiday, would anyone think it would be acceptable, to go to your local pub and pay extra for a drink next Monday?

With the exception of a few 'open all year', and sites were a little more flexible, and extended their season by a month either way, then would there be a need for a price jack :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:? I am sorry MandyandDave but I must go back to a previous post. It is all down to supply and demand. If nobody went at these times, the prices would drop. Just like Eurotunnel is dropping it's prices to compete with the Ferries which have dropped. 8)


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We do use CL's, got stuck on a couple.....

Can't book ahead, and wouldn't pay those prices (£26 a night!!) if we could. Prefer to go wild camping and pay to use C&CC to 'service' if necessary, though not needed on a weekend.

Also if a campsite charges more for a bank holiday, do the staff actually get more wages? I think on a C&CC site, they don't, its the normal monthly salary. So what does this money pay for???

Lyn


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
the money probablly covers the cost of half enpty sites at the start and end of season . we avoid holiday times and go later , more room , less traffic = more fun , more spending money . :lol: 
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Supply and demand? Of course it is. We go to Southport CC site each early Spring BH for a convention at the Floral Hall. Book it on the day bookings open in December or you don't get in. Cost this year for 4 nights - £95. A rip off? Of course it is but it's a 5 minute bike ride to the convention and every pitch is taken up. In our case the price is worth paying in addition to the convention fee but we never go anywhere near a site on any other BH!!  8)


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

Agree with the points Mike made. We head over the water wherever possible but will be in the SW for Easter. Use a variety of wildcamping spots, CL/CS's club sites and commercial found a Haven site (not even that nice except the entertainment for the kids) that was about £12 during the week after the BH weekend but £39 on the BH weekend. Another site I had stayed at before is now a minimum of FIVE nights over that holiday WE. We have been camping caravanning and now Motorhoming for a few years now and in the past 4/5 years things have got much busier and you now have to book much more often to guarantee a space when you want one. I think the site operators are enjoying this and taking advantage. Cant blame them but don't like it.


----------

